# Roll Call



## Chris04626 (Sep 19, 2014)

Where are you from?
How Long have you used Pellets for heating?
What stove/Boiler do you have?
How many Pellets do you have stocked for 2014 season?
What Brands of Pellets?

My Answers
Maine
This will be 4 years
First 2 years had a Englander Pellet stove, last year i upgraded to a Harman Pb105 Pellet Boiler
0 Pellets right now, completely ran out last season and have yet to buy. Im hoping to buy 7or 8 ton next week
Looking to buy MWP


----------



## PELLETCONVERT (Sep 19, 2014)

Maryland
2nd year 
Harman accentra insert
6 ton of AWF white pine softwood


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 19, 2014)

Ontario
3rd year
Englander 55-SHPEP
2 tons of LaCrete, 0.5 tons of Lacwood


----------



## TimfromMA (Sep 19, 2014)

Massachusetts
5th year
St Croix Hastings
6 tons of Okanagan Douglas Fir
22 bags of Okanagan Platinum left over from last year


----------



## 08specB (Sep 19, 2014)

Ellington, CT
2 weeks
Harman XXV
3 tons
Okanagan Golds


----------



## Owen1508 (Sep 19, 2014)

Alabama Now
This will be 6th year
5500 (this year; was 6041 1st 5)
1 Ton so far
Lignetics


----------



## alternativeheat (Sep 19, 2014)

Ma.
2nd year ( with pellets, burned coal for more than 30 years)
Harman P61A ( first "test fire" of the season today )
2 tons, 2 coming
Okanagan DF,  Probably  Spuce Pointe for the rest
15 bags of Energex Premium left over from spring


----------



## nksdad2007 (Sep 19, 2014)

Maine
6th year
lopi leyden
1 1/2 tons greene team-need to get off my a$$ and get more


----------



## lessoil (Sep 19, 2014)

Western Maine near Sunday River
Small Cape: P61 1st floor (7 years)  Englander 25-PDVC Basement (2nd year)
4 tons of MWP in basement, will have to order 2 more later
Oil usage down from 950 gal to 300 gal


----------



## livefreeordie (Sep 19, 2014)

New Hampshire
5 years
Enviro Empress FS
4 ton Green Team plat.
1 ton Green supreme
Have'nt used my gas furnance in five years, test it twice a year and clean it once a year.


----------



## Wooden Head (Sep 19, 2014)

Southwest Michigan
SantaFe main floor/Castile basement
5 years
Waiting for 3 tons of ProPellets


----------



## Gaddy (Sep 19, 2014)

Chris04626 said:


> Where are you from?
> How Long have you used Pellets for heating?
> What stove/Boiler do you have?
> How many Pellets do you have stocked for 2014 season?
> ...



MA
2nd season
Quadra Fire Mt. Vernon Insert 
4 ton Okanagan (2 DF and 2Gold) also 40 bags of Geneva left over from last year


----------



## Boomer Sailor (Sep 19, 2014)

New Milford, CT
Just starting my 2nd heating season this week!  (yea, had it on for about 2 hours on Monday to take the chill off)
Harman Accentra 52i
1.2 Tons Barefoot + 3 Tons LaCrete


----------



## Roadstar (Sep 19, 2014)

Washington (that's on the West coast 
20 years
Breckwell P24I
3.62 tons currently (will buy more in January when they go on sale)
Olympic pellets (local brand)


----------



## daument (Sep 19, 2014)

Lancaster Pa
1st year with pellets  (10 years with wood stove, solar and 8 years with coal)
Accentra 52i
4 tons WPI


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Sep 19, 2014)

Rhode Island
This will be my second season
Harman Accentra 52i
5.5 tons 
4 tons of Somersets, 1 ton of Turman Pellets, 15-20 bags of Green Supremes


----------



## twodogs02 (Sep 19, 2014)

Upstate, NY
2 years
Harman XXV
4 ton barefoot, 1 ton instant heat


----------



## sawdust1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Western MA
12 years
Lenox Montage
3 Tons Energex 1 Ton lignetics.


----------



## sinnian (Sep 19, 2014)

Maine
6 years
Pinnacle PB 150 Biomass Boiler
6 new tons of Corinth (80 soft/20 hard); and 1/2 of Vermonts, Energex (soft), and LG's  left over


----------



## bbfarm (Sep 19, 2014)

4th winter using pellets

Everything else you can read in my signature


----------



## paigewi (Sep 19, 2014)

Central Pa
9th year
6 yrs Quadra fire Mt Vernon  3 yrs Harman P68
4 ton Barefoot    3 ton Energex   21 bags Energex  left from last year


----------



## John Fortier (Sep 19, 2014)

Western Joorsay
2nd year
Thelin Providence insert
3 ton Barefoot Premium


----------



## SwineFlue (Sep 19, 2014)

Northeastern corner of Pa
7th winter
QuadraFire Castile
4 tons (Barefoot/Energex) + some random bags


----------



## Darrell Lyons (Sep 19, 2014)

Maine.                                                                                        
11 years
9 Years Harman accentra 2years Englander 25 EP
4-5 ton wood pellets of Maine


----------



## railfanron (Sep 19, 2014)

Central Michigan
Second season
Harman P43
2 tons Pro Pellets one more to get


----------



## Papelletman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pa
1st Full year
Quadrafire CB1200
6 tons Barefoot, 35 bags Nations Choice, 28 bags Hamer's


----------



## rich2500 (Sep 19, 2014)

Southeastern Pa.
10 years
Castle Serenity
1 ton so far mix of
Green team,TSC, stove chow, greenway


----------



## Tonyray (Sep 19, 2014)

Bucks County,Pa
going into 2nd year
Harman P61A
4 Tons
Energex Premium hardwoods
Energex Golden Premiums


----------



## Luvmesomesamples (Sep 19, 2014)

Cambridge , NY
Going into 2nd year
Last year accentra insert 6.5 ton burned, mostly Prestos 
This year pellergy 120k btu pellet burner on biasi boiler 
10 ton of bulk vermont softwoods on reserve


----------



## divertim (Sep 19, 2014)

Michigan
4 years
Breckwell SP6000 Multi-Fuel
None yet this year.
I normally burn Somersets or cherry pits.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Sep 19, 2014)

Georgia
5 yrs coming up
Quad Castile and Sante Fe
2 tons
Greenway


----------



## scajjr2 (Sep 19, 2014)

Southeastern NH
3rd year with pellets (2nd with pellet stove, used a basket insert in a wood stove 1st year)
Harman P43
3 tons Greene Team, 1 ton FSU


----------



## Dustin (Sep 19, 2014)

Northwest Oregon

.5 years englander 25pdvc

2 tons of Blazers DF


----------



## BUBIBEAR (Sep 20, 2014)

Lewiston,Maine   8years                                                                                                                               SUMMERHEAT 55-SHP22                                                                                           SUMMERHEAT-55SHP25EPI                                                                                                              22 TONS                                                               MWP


----------



## yrock87 (Sep 20, 2014)

Interior Alaska
3 weeks
Harman P-43
4 tons Superior Pellet Fuel (ak) & 4 tons Blazer mix (or) & 9 bags Premium Pellet (bc)

160lbs already burned this year!


----------



## gdphishman817 (Sep 20, 2014)

Massachusetts
2nd Year
Piazzetta Monia
3.6 tons of LaCrete


----------



## apandori (Sep 20, 2014)

Glenville, NY
Just installed 1 night of burn
Timber Ridge details in signature
4 tons of Timber Heat


----------



## kramerica72 (Sep 20, 2014)

Seacoast NH

Starting first season with Mt Vernon E2 

2.4 tons LaCrete. 1.1 tons Logik-e, 1 ton MWP


----------



## oliveone (Sep 20, 2014)

Kingston, New York
17 years burning,
13 with a Whitfield, 4 Enviro Maxx
11 tons Somerset's


----------



## Ctcarl (Sep 20, 2014)

Connecticut -second year with a real stove.year and a half with a lemon -proud owner of a Harman p35i-4 tons of green team


----------



## jim2074 (Sep 20, 2014)

Northern Wisconsin
Second Season
Harman XXV
2 tons Uncle Jeds Cold Remedy
2 tons Uncle Jeds Doug. Fir


----------



## dlehneman (Sep 20, 2014)

Lakes Region of NH
3rd season (3 days into the season)
Englander PAH (on programmable t-stat)
5+ tons mixed (mostly Lacretes, GTP's, some MWP softies, FSU's, GS)


----------



## nick123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Upstate NY
2nd season
Englander 25-pdv
2 tons Green supreme and 4 tons of Press to logs


----------



## gymrat0663 (Sep 20, 2014)

South Central Pennsylvania
3rd season coming up.
Bosca Spirit 500
5 tons of Lignetics ready to go.


----------



## Chemistrynut (Sep 20, 2014)

Upstate New York

2nd year

Harman P68

3 tons LG Granules, 1 ton Barefoot, 1 ton Cubex, 15 bags Natures Own


----------



## pinetop12 (Sep 20, 2014)

Central Maine
2nd year
Rika Integra II  insert
180 bags  La Crete's
70 bags  leftover MWP softies  30 bags Lignetics


----------



## Big E (Sep 20, 2014)

*Bainbridge, NY
7th year
Breckwell Big E
6 ton of Barefoot
Zero Oil*


----------



## Tex (Sep 21, 2014)

northeast texas
my first year
stove ? we'll see
 1 ton premium hardwood 
dutch west & cord of firewood in reserve


----------



## RickNH (Sep 21, 2014)

Brentwood NH
My First Year (burned 1 bag already!)
Enviro M55
4 Tons Cubex - 1 ton Okies Gold


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2014)

Southern Quebec
First year
Wiseway gw2014
PWI hardwood


----------



## robert65 (Sep 21, 2014)

CT
10 Years
Country Winslow pi40
4 Tons Cubex


----------



## thefly (Sep 21, 2014)

CT
2nd year
Breckwell P23FS
3 ton Barefoot, 1 ton Country Boy


----------



## Crizzoft (Sep 21, 2014)

Massachusetts
3rd season upcoming
Harman Advance
4 Ton
Green Supremes (Went cheap this yr)


----------



## MZR800 (Sep 21, 2014)

Madison County CNY
13th year heating w/ pellets only
(2) Austroflamm Integra II's
6 Tons squirreled away
Curran Blend


----------



## Pellet-King (Sep 21, 2014)

Connecticut
16th year burning
Whitfield Advantage 2T
2 tons of Chows this morning


----------



## Aquion (Sep 21, 2014)

Portland, CT
This will be my third season burning
Enviro M-55 Cast
Three tons of Stove Chow


----------



## roadking88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Central Maine
4th year
Harman P43
2 tons LeCrete...2 tons mwp....16 bags mwp softies...


----------



## jdinny (Sep 21, 2014)

Cuddebackville, NY
2nd season
Harman P43
1 ton Chow's
1/2 ton Blazers


----------



## The Grintch (Sep 21, 2014)

Massachusetts
2nd year
Harman p68
4 tons Okanagan Gold
1 tons Okanagan DF
5 bags Turmans


----------



## MikeSs (Sep 21, 2014)

New Haven country, Ct.
since 1997
Whitfield advantage IIT
2+t Dry Creek (the + is leftover)
2t Energex American
some leftover Energex Canadian
~5 t total

Oink Oink????


----------



## jackman (Sep 21, 2014)

Oregon since 2007
4 tons of Packs addled pellets


----------



## TCZON (Sep 21, 2014)

Southwestern Ontario
Starting 1st full season
Drolet Eco-45
10-ish bags left from last year, going to stock 2T of Gildale Farms Premium Softwood pellets as soon as DH gets the storage area ready. Another 2 tons will follow once secondary storage area is ready. Estimate based on last years partial season, and this years forecast that we'll be between 5-6 ton for the season.


----------



## Pheasant Hollow Farm (Sep 22, 2014)

Slate, WV
I will be starting my 1st. season of pellet burning after 40years of being a wood chopping chomp. I went from an open fireplace with a Heat-A-Lator, (26years) to an Ashley Wood Stove insert, (14years) to now a St Croix Ashby-P Insert. Starting out with 3-ton of Somerset Pellets that I purchased at TSC.

Steve
Pheasant Hollow Farm


----------



## capecod (Sep 22, 2014)

Cape Cod
6 years burning
Harman P68
5 tons of Barefoot


----------



## Pass the Pellets (Sep 22, 2014)

Southeastern Massachusetts
7th Season
Lopi Yankee Bay
6 tons of Spruce Point for the upcoming season


----------



## MikeNH (Sep 22, 2014)

NH
3 years
Harman P61a in the livingroom, Heatilator PS35 in the basement
5 tons of Ambiance


----------



## RayD (Sep 22, 2014)

Southern, Maine
Second season
Harman P-43
1 ton Logik-E
1 ton LG Granules softwood
1/2 ton Trebio softwood
1/2 ton North Country softwood
Need 1 more ton


----------



## 709GADE (Sep 22, 2014)

Pasadena, Newfoundland, Canada
1st season (burned 3 - 40lb bags thus far)
Piazzetta Monia
None stocked as such (have 8 - 40lb bags of Trebio), will be trying different brands of pellets


----------



## MtDew (Sep 22, 2014)

Perkasie, PA
7th season
Harman P43
5 Ton Hamer's


----------



## johneh (Sep 22, 2014)

Eastern Ontario
12th year
Envro ef3
4 tons cubix
4 cubic cords maple and oak for the beast in the basement
Gotta stay warm


----------



## stillersnut (Sep 22, 2014)

S.Central Pa.
11 year
TR-PAH
4 1/2 Ton, 3 Turman, 1 Hammer. 
Plus 1/2 Ton Energex


----------



## Utilitrack (Sep 22, 2014)

Central Maine
 6th season burning pellets
Lopi Leyden
3 tons of Crabbe's Softwood


----------



## Buc White (Sep 22, 2014)

Connecticut
3rd Season
Quad Classic Bay 1200 FS
3 Ton PellHeat, 2 Ton Greene Gold


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 22, 2014)

South Coast MA
Many many years
Just as many stoves
Whatever Butch carries up the street, usually spruce pointe but we're liking LaCrete lately.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ohio
6 th year this season
Quadra Fire Castille 
Country Boy White Lightning  Oak pellets
4 Tons stacked in the garage


----------



## David Holmes (Sep 23, 2014)

Ontario
2nd year
Kozi BayWin
Satisfaction
6 Tons


----------



## RCCARPS (Sep 23, 2014)

Kennett Square, PA
3 Years
Harman Accentra Insert
4 Tons Wood Pellets Co. (Summerhill, PA)


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 23, 2014)

Orange County, NY
6 Years
Quadrafire Mt Vernon AE 
4 Tons
Lignetics


----------



## kofkorn (Sep 23, 2014)

Upton, MA
6 years
Englander 25-PDV
4 Tons of Stove Chow


----------



## CTmedic (Sep 29, 2014)

Naugatuck CT.
First Year burning Pellets.
2 year old well taken care of Englander 25 PDV (yup in the basement)
3 Tons Green Supreme. (Last owner said GS burned the best for him and hot)


----------



## tech tchr (Sep 29, 2014)

Pine Bush NY
First year (newbie to pellets, had wood boiler years ago)
Rebuilt a Quadrafire Castile insert I picked up for $100 on eBay!
+ Whitfield advantage plus as backup (bought ton of pellets for $125, got stove for free! 
6 Tons in garage,
3T green Supreme
1T presto-log
1T nations choice
1T big heat


----------



## Big papa (Sep 29, 2014)

Western Pa
1st year
6tons of "wood pellet co"
Ready to burn


----------



## Jdmurphy (Sep 29, 2014)

Central CT

Second season

Enviro M55 insert

4.25 tons LaCrete last season heated entire house

2 tons Stove Chow on hand, shopping 2-3 more this week


----------



## chken (Sep 30, 2014)

Maine
2nd year
Piazzetta Sabrina
5 on order
FSU most likely


----------



## altarr (Sep 30, 2014)

RI
5th year
Harman P68
6 tons


----------



## Caleb Joens (Sep 30, 2014)

Iowa
2nd Season
USSC 6041I
2T Heartland
1T Corn


----------



## LGTWhit (Sep 30, 2014)

Western Ma.

First time pelletier

Qaud Mt. Vernon E2

5 tons Maines Choice delivered today!!


----------



## Flammam (Sep 30, 2014)

Western Mass
12th winter
Austroflaam Integra
3/4 ton Okies need to load up another 4 tons this weekend...Maybe dry creek or barefoot


----------



## newbieinCT (Sep 30, 2014)

NY/CT Border
2nd season w/ pellets
Old klunker (Kozi100) and new p61a (installed Feb 2014)
Nothing for 2014 yet!


----------



## h2ochild (Sep 30, 2014)

NJ Pinelands
5 yrs/pellets... 20+ /wood
2 ESW 25PVDC
40 bags Natures Own, 10 PTL, 70 Hamers, 150 TSC (Cheat River) 10 other assorted


----------



## johnnyb1970 (Sep 30, 2014)

Northern New Jersey
New Englander 25-PDV
1st season just installed this past weakend
10 bags of tractor supply hardwood


----------



## WNCBear (Sep 30, 2014)

Expatriated Texan in western NC
3rd winter approaching
Drolet Eco 65
14 tons - all Turman.


----------



## Pat Shuff (Oct 1, 2014)

Replaced passive woodstove insert that came with the house with Whitfield Advantage T-II(?) insert for 4-5 yrs early 'Nineties, no self-ignition. Switched to propane insert then back to pellets 2007, Enviro mini, 2-3 tons/yr. Coos Bay OR


----------



## gengle (Oct 1, 2014)

Capital region, PA
Going into 5th year
Harman P-68
4 Tons of Turman & 1/2 ton of Nations Choice


----------



## mursebuzz (Oct 6, 2014)

Southwest pa
Englander 25-ep
This is my first season got 2 ton green team, 1 ton hamers


----------



## Paul Breton Jr (Oct 6, 2014)

Corinth , N.Y.
4 Years
Englander 25 PDVC
1 Ton Pres-to-logs
2 ton on order


----------



## JTRock (Oct 6, 2014)

Bristol area, Ct

Lopi Leyden Pellet- 6th year

PE Summit- 1st year


----------



## whitetailscout (Oct 6, 2014)

South Coast Massachusetts(originally Upstate NY)
First year burning pellets
Enviro Empress insert
5 bags of Stove Chow, 1 bag FSU
Looking for 2 tons of something premium


----------



## Augmister (Oct 6, 2014)

RI
9 years
Castille by Quadrafire
6+ tons  4.5 of Somersets with Barefoot, Stove Chow and some Fireside Ultras


----------



## mccabedoug (Oct 6, 2014)

Central MA
Since 2008 (also burned back in mid-1990s)
Harman p61a
6 tons of Timber Heat


----------



## thundercracker (Oct 6, 2014)

SW Mass
1st year burner, newbie!
52i insert install date late Oct 2014
3.6 tons of lacretes to be delivered in 2 weeks.


----------



## 2c3d (Oct 7, 2014)

north.west New Jersey
10 yrs.
Quad Castile FS.
5 ton Somerset


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 8, 2014)

Southern MA
5yrs pellet / 10yrs wood
Englander PDVC
2t Someset, 1/2t Cleanfire Pacific


----------



## stmar (Oct 8, 2014)

Wyoming
25+ years 
Whitfield Profile 30
2 pallets Heatland


----------



## Tim Linden (Oct 8, 2014)

Rhode Island
3rd season
Harman p35i
3 tons FSU this year


----------



## cecil_archer (Oct 8, 2014)

Bristol, CT
1st full season
Englander/Summers Heat 55-SHP10L
2 tons Barefoot, 1 ton Hamers, 1 ton Cubex, 10 bags TSC Hardwoods, 9 bags Stove Chow, 1 bag Turmans, 1 bag Inferno


----------



## phileefan (Nov 2, 2014)

Williamsport, PA
1st year with pellets
Harman P43
3 tons Instant Heat, few bags Pres-to-Logs


----------



## Waterworker123 (Nov 3, 2014)

Maine
1st year with Harman P68 
4 tons of Walmart brand


----------



## RKS130 (Nov 3, 2014)

[New York
This is my 4th season
Harman Accentra FS
A little over 4 1/2 tons
Heat'rs


----------



## JimEvansCT (Nov 3, 2014)

Northeast, CT
Brand new to pellets - 5 days now to be exact
Hampton GC60
None, still trying different brands and searching around
I've tried TSC (lignetics according to barcode lookup), Heatr's (local HD), Fireside (open bag from HD), Lecreate's (just started on these test bags), North American Pellets (2 bags still to test), Somerset (bought 2 bags at 7.99 per bag, no bulk discount - won;t be burning these no matter how good).


----------



## bags (Nov 3, 2014)

Rabbit Hash, KY (Google It)
1st Season w/ pellets decades w/ wood
Harman P68 self installed w/ OAK
7 tons Somersets 1 ton ProPellet


----------



## bogieb (Nov 3, 2014)

Bought first pellet stove last Feb (so owned about 10 months): Harman P61A w/OAK Heats basement and some of upstairs
Had an Englander 25-PVDC (or whatever) - bought it used, installed it myself, and it lasted a whole 2 burns thenthe combustion motor went south. Sold it and looking to replace it to complete heating of upstairs.
Have 1.5 tons Curran pellets in basement and another 1.5 tons reserved at local supplier.


----------



## EviLScotsMaN (Nov 3, 2014)

Derry, NH
3rd. Season
Englander PAH
5 tons of FSU's


----------



## Husky (Nov 3, 2014)

Upstate NY
First year with Accentra 52i
5 ton of pellets put away for season
2- Barefoot
2- Dry Creek
1- American Wood Fiber


----------



## fireitup (Nov 3, 2014)

Waterbury, CT
3 weeks! Glad to be part of this fraternity.
2009 Breckwell P23I in masonry circa 1800.
Random bags of stuff, no tonnage purchase yet.


----------



## fireitup (Nov 3, 2014)

When I said "fraternity" in my previous post...no disrespect meant to the many knowledgeable ladies on this forum!  What's hotter than a woman who knows stoves?


----------



## Ranger72 (Nov 3, 2014)

Long Island, New York
Been burning for three years
Whitfield Advantage II T insert
Have a mish-mosh of pellets in the basement. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## bugman31964 (Nov 4, 2014)

Turner, Maine
1st year with pellets after 24 years of wood stoves.
Summers heat 55-SHP22
3 tons Natures Own plus what ever I pick-up along the way.


----------



## smg64ct (Nov 4, 2014)

Connecticut
15 years with pellets
4 tons of Turmans


----------



## JDenyer236 (Nov 4, 2014)

Bath Maine
10 years with pellets
9 years with enviro meridian(cracked heat exchanger tube at top, unrepairable)
1st year with Harman P61A
3 tons assorted pellets in basement


----------



## Dhosh (Nov 4, 2014)

Where are you from? 
     Petoskey (Northern Michigan)
How Long have you used Pellets for heating? 
     Umm ... about 5 days. ;-)
What stove/Boiler do you have? 
     Englander 1996 25-PDVP
How many Pellets do you have stocked for 2014 season? I 
     haven't counted how many in a bag .. but so far, only have 5 on hand (testing 2nd brand/batch of 5)
What Brands of Pellets? 
     These 5 are Kirtlands from Boyne CIty, Michigan
     First batch of 5 were Michigan Pellet purchased at Home Depot.


----------



## gymrat0663 (Nov 4, 2014)

Pennsylvania
This will be our third full year
Bosca Spirit 500
5 tons
Lignetics


----------



## Rowdysdad (Nov 4, 2014)

Missouri Ozarks
12 years
Country Flame Little Rascal 10yrs, Quadrafire Mount Vernon AE insert with OAK 2 yrs.
4 tons of Somersets.


----------



## apn73 (Nov 4, 2014)

South-central New Hampshire, just outside of Manchester.
About two months now, so I'm a pellet green horn, but have heated with wood for seven years.
Harman P68, have gotten too busy to cut, split and stack wood every year, and then move it gain....
Currently burning Green Supreme (3.5 tons left), but just ordered two tons of Fireside from HD.


----------



## farmboy57 (Nov 4, 2014)

cny ny madison county
Burning pellets fall of 2011  to present
 vistaflame 170 same as enviro maxx
 6 tons of easy heat


----------



## lagger (Nov 4, 2014)

see my sig and avatar


----------



## WestonFire22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Weston, Nebraska
This will be 8th year
2007 Englander 25-PDV
4 Tons
Heartland from Spearfish, SD

Bruce


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Nov 4, 2014)

New Jersey
3rd year burning
2009 Ecoteck Elena
3.5 tons
Stove Chow


----------



## DBCOOPER (Nov 4, 2014)

Eastern Pa 
4th season 
About 10 bags of Hammers left over from last year 
"What, me Worry?"


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Nov 4, 2014)

Northern VT
7th season
Pellergy PB1525
23 tons of Spruce Point


----------



## PutnamJct (Nov 4, 2014)

Hudson Valley, NY
Burning since winter 2005
Quadrafire 1200i Insert, primary heat source in a drafty old house
This years stock is Stove Chow, Heat'rs and a few leftover bags of Energex backued up by a few hundred gallons of #2 Dinosaurs in the tank


----------



## Mealie38 (Nov 4, 2014)

Long Island,NY
4th year
Breckwell Big E
USSC AP5660 replacement from USSC cruddy window unit.
4 tons Okanagan Douglas Fir 12 bags Energex(hate them)


----------



## Griff726 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kingston, NY 
First year
Piazzetta Sabrina 
1/2 ton Dry Creak 
2 ton LG granules


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 6, 2014)

bags said:


> Rabbit Hash, KY (Google It)
> 1st Season w/ pellets decades w/ wood
> Harman P68 self installed w/ OAK
> 7 tons Somersets 1 ton ProPellet


 

Bags, What are you paying per ton for Somersets down there?


----------



## bags (Nov 6, 2014)

WoodPorn said:


> Bags, What are you paying per ton for Somersets down there?



$224 per ton after 10% veteran discount. Normally $4.98 a bag or $249 per ton.


----------



## WoodPorn (Nov 6, 2014)

bags said:


> $224 per ton after 10% veteran discount. Normally $4.98 a bag or $249 per ton.


 
Wow, I'm surprised...That's the same I paid up here.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 6, 2014)

East of Capital District of NY
6th year
P43 in the garage & P61A in the A-Frame.
Better part of 9 tons of Cleanfire Pacifics


----------



## Tim_M (Nov 6, 2014)

Halifax, Nova Scotia
5th season coming up
Harman Invincible T (FS) & Accentra (insert)
5 tons of Eastern Embers


----------



## ctjames (Nov 6, 2014)

Western CT
First year, self-installing this weekend w/ Selkirk DT venting
Quadrafire Mt. Vernon E2
6 tons Hamers Hot Ones
Hope this this venture proves fruitful


----------



## CTguy9230 (Nov 7, 2014)

Northwest CT
4th year burning pellets
Englander 25-PDV
5 ton of Presto-logs
2 ton Lignetics


----------



## seige101 (Nov 7, 2014)

Massachusetts
6th season
Enviro Empress FS
3 tons fireside ultra normally newp


----------



## rky60 (Nov 7, 2014)

Schuylkill County PA.
Since 2008
Harman P43
2 Tons Green Team
2 Tons Clean Energy
1 Ton White Pine


----------



## old colony (Nov 12, 2014)

4 tons Okanagan Douglas Fir - just got 'em this weekend and I absolutely love them.  This is my second stove (Harman P35i - had  an Enviro Windsor the first time, previous home) and I don't want to burn anything other than DF now!  Barely any ash at all! I am pretty astounded at the lack of it, actually.


----------



## Happy Hour (Nov 12, 2014)

Maine
3rd Season (might be my 1st FULL season)
Enviro Maxx-M
5.5 tons LG


----------



## westoverguy (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm new to the forum... And I'm new to pellet stoves. I just purchased a Piazzetta Sabrina and I'm wondering what type of pellets (hard or soft) will work best for this stove. Any advice would be very helpful.


----------

